# Kinect PC



## seriousgamer247 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a Xbox 360 console with the Kinect sensor module. I want to connect this sensor module to my PC. I am guessing that the USB from the Kinect sensor is a USB 2.0 Type A. I would like to know what type of PC USB port is required to connect the Kinect sensor USB or is there any other way in which I can connect the Kinect USB to my PC.


Thanx

seriousgamer247


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

So far as I know, the USB connector that came with it should suffice (we have it with a Normal Xbox 360 so it connects via USB to the back of the console).

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think the current kinect will work on the PC
anyways they did announce that they are working on a Kinect for PC
also another company than Microsoft announced that it's working on a sensor for PC


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It does with certain programs I heard.

I saw a vid of someone playing WoW using a Kinect I remember. I think it was on TSF


----------



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Can you use the kinect sensor as a PC webcam?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

I don't think you can at the moment, but it is probable that there will be some program in the future which exploit's Kinect's Camera.

Have a look at the below link which may interest you.

Kinect as Webcam Real-Time 3D Video Capture Project » My Digital Life

Cheers,
Redeye.

P.S. Webcams are dirt cheap anyway, so you could probably find one for $10 if you look around (not certain of that, just look for deals)


----------



## seriousgamer247 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Redeye

Can you tell me exactly where I can find this video of Kinect being used for playing WoW? Videos or even links will do.

Do you have any idea when this program which exploit's Kinect's Camera for PC will be released?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The Kinect can be used on PC, but it's not supported by Microsoft yet and there are no official drivers or software for it, so you need to experiment (and it helps if you know a bit of programming).

WoW with Kinect - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...y-world-of-warcraft-with-gestures-539749.html

Dead Space 2 with Kinect - Kinect Hacks: Stomp through the Sprawl in Dead Space 2 | Joystiq

For more articles and videos, google 'kinect pc hacks'.


----------



## seriousgamer247 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi guys

Thanks for your feedbacks. We have almost cracked Kinect for PC. Everything has been installed and is ready for use. I have followed all the steps that were given. When I executed any OpenNI sample program, it would say PrimeSenorV2/5.0.0.25 not connected. So I uninstalled all other drivers and have kept only PrimeSense driver on my PC. Now when I run the same program, I get the following message:

Error: Device Protocol: Command Invalid!

What is this error message? How do I proceed from here? I know I am very close. Can anyone help me on this?

Regards

seriousgamer247


----------



## seriousgamer247 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have followed the installation steps from the following link:

How-to: Successfully Install Kinect on Windows (OpenNI and NITE) - CodeProject


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Seeing as I have never done what your trying to do, I cannot help you with the error.

Your best bet would be to see if you can contact someone that has (such as the maker of that article you showed us).

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Source: *geek.com* (21-Feb-2010)


> *Microsoft releasing official SDK for Kinect in March*
> 
> Microsoft’s relationship with Kinect hackers has changed quite drastically since the motion controller was opened up and people started experimenting with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

This is a very good thing.

Well done Microsoft for biting the bullet, just hope that the companies don't start using it as a Cash Cow


----------



## seriousgamer247 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi

I wanna know if we can change i.e increase/decrease the frame rate of the Microsoft Kinect camera?

It might sound like a stupid question to ask but I'd still like to know


Thanks

seriousgamer247


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Perhaps there is a way but you'd have to try MS since I don't know a way and I doubt you will find any Kinect experts here :/


----------

